# WAR NEUER TRAILER AUF MTV !



## dawii (10. August 2008)

Wir haben es fast geschafft! Der zweite WAR-Trailer, in den wir euch in den letzten Monaten schon einige winzige Einblicke gewährt haben, wird bald veröffentlicht werden. Daher haben wir uns dazu entschlossen, ihn auf MTV zu präsentieren. Also vergesst folgendes Datum nicht: 19. August nach 17:00 Uhr. Und vor allem verpasst ja nicht, ihn auch zu sehen! Wo immer ihr euch auch in Europa befindet, schaltet euren Fernseher ein und werdet Zeuge der ersten exklusiven Ausstrahlung des kompletten Trailers.

Nach der Premiere werdet ihr werdet den Trailer auch auf der Games Convention in Leipzig, auf unserer Webseite und den Seiten unserer europäischen Partner sehen können




JUHU  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## For-Free (10. August 2008)

spam?

Also jeder der den Newsletter (mittlerweile fast ne Woche alt [ok nicht ganz...]..) weiß bescheit. Aber danke das du uns nochmal alle wach gerüttelt hast, mit der doch sehr kleinen Schriftart.


----------



## Weyalin (10. August 2008)

Soll heisen? Was meinen die mit "fertigen" trailer? Ich dachte der Cinematic Trailer wäre der finale  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dawii (10. August 2008)

http://mythicmktg.fileburst.com/war/us/hom...Scene_t3mp.html


----------



## dawii (10. August 2008)

und sorry wegen der schriftgröße  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## evilcore (10. August 2008)

Weyalin schrieb:


> Soll heisen? Was meinen die mit "fertigen" trailer? Ich dachte der Cinematic Trailer wäre der finale
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Uns erwartet ja ein neuer Cinematic Trailer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sorzzara (10. August 2008)

Dann änder sie lieber, anstatt Doppelposts zu machen. Keine Sorge, wer diesen Thread aufmacht will ohnehin lesen was du geschrieben hast, da braucht man nicht mit extragrosser Schrift darauf hinweisen (Ok, einmal hab ich mich auch schon dazu hinreissen lassen, aber das war bei der Releaseverkündung, und es war auch nicht der Opener *g*)

Danke für die Info übrigens, am 19ten ist mein PC sowas von auf Record...


----------



## Kranak90 (10. August 2008)

Der Trailer wird bestimmt toll! Wär bestimmt auch toll wenn es einen ganzen Film von Warhammer geben würde im Stil vom jetztigen Cinematic Trailer. Halt so animiert. Aber davon kann man wohl nur träumen.


----------



## Daviii (10. August 2008)

Am 19. September lass ich weder Geschwister noch Eltern ins Wohnzimmer, such mir bereits um 16:00 den idealen Sitzplatz zum Gucken, programmiere vor das der Trailer aufgenommen werden soll und konzentriere mich dann voll und ganz auf den Flachbildschirm. Ich guck mir sogar "MTV" an und das eine Stunde. Was DAS für ein Opfer ist sollte wohl allen hier klar sein...ich sag nur "Schnuffel".


----------



## Evereve (10. August 2008)

Daviii schrieb:


> Am 19. September lass ich weder Geschwister noch Eltern ins Wohnzimmer, such mir bereits um 16:00 den idealen Sitzplatz zum Gucken, programmiere vor das der Trailer aufgenommen werden soll und konzentriere mich dann voll und ganz auf den Flachbildschirm. Ich guck mir sogar "MTV" an und das eine Stunde. Was DAS für ein Opfer ist sollte wohl allen hier klar sein...ich sag nur "Schnuffel".




Ich stell mir das gerade bildlich vor... und dann kommt ein 5 minütiger Stromausfall  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

...sry ^^

Werds mir auf jeden Fall auch angucken... wenn ich es bis dahin nicht wieder verpennt hab  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sanitäter (10. August 2008)

Warum schiebt ihr denn so ne Panik den Trailer zu verpassen ? 
Der wird dann nach der erstausstrahlung eh ohne Ende auf der War seite oder andern Gamingsites zu bewundern sein.


----------



## evilcore (10. August 2008)

Kranak90 schrieb:


> Der Trailer wird bestimmt toll! Wär bestimmt auch toll wenn es einen ganzen Film von Warhammer geben würde im Stil vom jetztigen Cinematic Trailer. Halt so animiert. Aber davon kann man wohl nur träumen.



Nicht unbedingt. Es wird ja demnächst auch ein Warcraft Film erscheinen, und da das Warhammer Universum um einiges,zumindest in meiner Meinung, cooler ist wäre das gar nicht sooo unrealistisch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Evereve (10. August 2008)

Wobei Filme nicht immer so berauschend sind wie das game selber. 
Ich hab früher zB sehr gern Final Fantasy auf der PS gezockt und mich sehr gefreut als der Film raus kam. Von dem allerdings war ich dann sehr enttäuscht weil er nicht wirklich das darstellte, was FF jahrelang ausgemacht hat.


----------



## Erdnussbutter (10. August 2008)

Also der TE nervt ja extrem 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Aber thx for Trailer teaser post 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 hatte bis jezt nnur im buffedcast 101 von gehört


----------



## evilcore (10. August 2008)

Der Film würde ja auch nicht über Warhammer online sondern generall über das Warhammer Universum gemacht werden. Denn das Warhammer Fantasy Universum ist eines der vielfältigsten (und brutalsten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) Fantasy Universen überhaupt.


----------



## Sorzzara (10. August 2008)

Es ist DAS Brutalste 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Sprich es ruhig aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Meitie (10. August 2008)

Sorzzara schrieb:


> Es ist DAS Brutalste
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


nur schade das W.A.R. ab 12 ist/wird  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
weiß jemand ob ne englische Version blutiger ist/wird ?


----------



## evilcore (10. August 2008)

Joa stimmt schon. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Fand es schon immer extrem cool. Vor allem spiegelt es auch in gewisser Weise unsere echten Welt wieder, da ja die Kontinete und Nationen sich ähneln und sie voller Krieg und Dunkelheit ist.
Auch ist sie richtig erbarmungslos wie nunmal auch die Wirklichkeit sein kann nicht so verweichlicht (sry 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) wie die Warcraft Story.


----------



## Daviii (10. August 2008)

Evereve schrieb:


> Ich stell mir das gerade bildlich vor... und dann kommt ein 5 minütiger Stromausfall
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Das wäre auf ne merkwürdige Art lustig, so eine, wie bei "Geschenkt ist noch zu teuer" als die Badewanne durch den Boden kracht und Tom Hanks sich nicht mehr einkriegt... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## evilcore (10. August 2008)

Meitie schrieb:


> nur schade das W.A.R. ab 12 ist/wird
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Du, keine Ahnung. Ich denke das höchstens die Bluteffekte etwas größer und "spritziger" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 sind als in der dt. Fassung.
Hätte mir es allerdings auch in einem Gewaltgrad wie AoC gewünscht weil es einfach dazu gehört. Aber im Endeffekt habe ich lieber weniger Gewalt und dafür ein tolles Spiel und nicht allzuviel Bugs *hust* A *hust* o*hust* C*hust*


----------



## norestyle (10. August 2008)

Schon bekannt handy wecker is gestellt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Meitie (10. August 2008)

evilcore schrieb:


> Du, keine Ahnung. Ich denke das höchstens die Bluteffekte etwas größer und "spritziger"
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


naja bei einem guten Spiel müsste man davon ausgehen das das eine nicht das andere ausschließt und ich glaube nicht das der Gewaltgrad für die Bugs etc. verantwortlich ist ... das ist wohl eher dem Käuferkreis zugeschnitten
naja ich werd mal suchen vielleicht finde ich was bezüglich einer UK uncut Version


----------



## Terrorsatan (10. August 2008)

Es wird doch eh nur die EU-Fassung geben .... Also was wollt ihr dann mit der UK fassung  da habt ihr nurn anderes Handbuch


Vote for stilistische Leerzeichen.... wieso hasst buffed mich?


----------



## evilcore (10. August 2008)

Meitie schrieb:


> naja bei einem guten Spiel müsste man davon ausgehen das das eine nicht das andere ausschließt und ich glaube nicht das der Gewaltgrad für die Bugs etc. verantwortlich ist ... das ist wohl eher dem Käuferkreis zugeschnitten
> naja ich werd mal suchen vielleicht finde ich was bezüglich einer UK uncut Version



Das ist mir klar. Ich wollte nur damit sagen, das ich so scharf auch net dadrauf bin und dem ein gutes Gameplay vorziehe, was das AoC Beispiel verdeutlichen sollte. Aber natrülich wäre es ideal, wenn gutes Gameplay mit einem vernünftigen Maß an Gewalt kombiniert wird.


----------



## Meitie (10. August 2008)

auch wenns offtopic ist nochmal zum thema uncut hab ich was gefunden:

hier klicken

weiß jemand in wie fern diese seite seriöse angaben macht? der release ist ja auch falsch/unaktuell angegeben?


----------



## Terrorsatan (10. August 2008)

Ich glaube nicht das es eine Uncut version geben wird... das wäre einfach  ....   zwar einerseits toll, andererseits aber auch wieder.... trollig irgendwie

Dann hätten sie gleich das ganze Spiel ab 16/18 machen können und Khorne/Nurgle/Slaanesh einbringen können

Und ganz ehrlich... viel "verbessern" würde das Blut auch nicht


----------



## Sorzzara (10. August 2008)

Die "ab 12" - Ausgabe ist die einzige die es von W.A.R gibt. EIn erklärtes Ziel von Seiten Mythics war/ist das erreichen eines T - Ratings (Teen) beim ESRB und eine 12er Freigabe bei der USK.


Oder einfach ausgedrückt, nein, es gibt keine Uncut - Version, und die Seite erzählt Schrott.


----------



## Meitie (10. August 2008)

Terrorsatan schrieb:


> Ich glaube nicht das es eine Uncut version geben wird... das wäre einfach  ....   zwar einerseits toll, andererseits aber auch wieder.... trollig irgendwie
> 
> Dann hätten sie gleich das ganze Spiel ab 16/18 machen können und Khorne/Nurgle/Slaanesh einbringen können
> 
> Und ganz ehrlich... viel "verbessern" würde das Blut auch nicht




wens interessiert ich habe dem gameshop ne mail geschrieben in dem ich sie zu nem statement aufforde bezüglich ihrer angebotenen uncut version ...
ich werds dann mal posten wenn ich ne antwort habe


----------



## Crow2k (10. August 2008)

ich habe übrigens einen Beta account und wenn jemand mal anspielen will der kann sich gerne per pm melden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Terrorsatan (10. August 2008)

Crow... falscher Thread   
Meitie... ich warte schon darauf was sie dazu sagen xD


----------



## Meitie (10. August 2008)

Terrorsatan schrieb:


> Crow... falscher Thread
> Meitie... ich warte schon darauf was sie dazu sagen xD


naja viel erwarte ich nicht, denke auch das dies nen dummfang is und sie hoffen das dadurch ein paar fische anbeißen die dann das game nicht zurückschicken oder sie einfach nur falsch informiert sind, aber ein wenig hoffnung wird man ja noch haben dürfen
solche spiele ab 12 sind einfach unpassend und unstimmig ...


----------



## Terrorsatan (10. August 2008)

Wieso sind spiele ab 12 unpassend und unstimmig?

Monkey island ist auch für unter 12 jährige erhältlich ( ok sie verstehen den großteil des Humors nicht )

aber was hat die einstufung der USK mit der stimmigkeit zutun?


----------



## Meitie (10. August 2008)

Terrorsatan schrieb:


> Wieso sind spiele ab 12 unpassend und unstimmig?
> 
> Monkey island ist auch für unter 12 jährige erhältlich ( ok sie verstehen den großteil des Humors nicht )
> 
> aber was hat die einstufung der USK mit der stimmigkeit zutun?


die betonung lag auf *solche spiele*
wenn AoC was richtig gemacht hat dann sicher das sie die Brutalität ihrer Fantasy Welt haargenau so eingebaut haben wie sie nun mal in dieser Welt herrscht
bei Warhammer ist es doch das gleiche
wenn ich bei den Karrieren lese wie brutal und stark doch manche sind, dass sie mit ihren fiesen Waffen ihre Gegner zerschneiden etc... dann sollte das doch bitte auch so im Spiel eingebaut sein ... wo bleibt da die Atmosphäre die sich aufbaut?
nicht das ich das spiel dann nicht spielen werde wenn es wirklich nur ab 12 ist aber ich wünsche es mir nunmal anders ^^


----------



## evilcore (10. August 2008)

Bedenke auch das durch viel Gewalt die Atmosphäre nicht immer besser wird 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
WoW hat sogut wie keine Gewaltdarstellung mit Bluteffekte/Splatter etc. trotzdem ist es ingesamt ein stimmiges Spiel, auch wenn es mich anödet und nicht wirklich anspricht (nicht mehr). 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Erdnussbutter (10. August 2008)

Bitte mach den firstpost kleiner... augenkrebs und so


----------



## Capsaicin (10. August 2008)

Mal zurück zum Thema: Ich hab im Newsletter gelesen dass der Trailer komplett ausgestrahlt wird da frage ich mich wie das funktionieren soll schliesslich soll der 5 min. lang sein und ist ja de fakto Werbung aber hat jemand schonmal nen 5 min. langen Werbespot im Tv gesehen? Zuerst dachte ich er wird vielleicht im Rahmen einer Gaming Sendung ausgestrahlt was aber laut Programmzeitschrift nicht der Fall sein wird. Was denkt ihr, tarnt Mythic seinen Trailer am Ende etwa als Musicclip (Axe hat es auf diesem Weg tatsächlich geschafft einen Werbespot in die Charts zu schmuggeln, der war allerdings auch viral angelegt das dürfte schwer werden bei dem Trailer) oder wie soll das von statten gehen?


----------



## dawii (10. August 2008)

die zeigen einfach den trailer mehr nicht why sollen die das als werbung machen zeigen fertig ob das ne extra sendung ist oder werbung ist doch scheiß egal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## evilcore (10. August 2008)

Das ist einfach eine einmalige Premiere bei Mtv. PUNKT.


----------



## Sorzzara (11. August 2008)

Das erste mal seit 3 Jahren dass auf MTV was kommt, was man sich als erklärter Metal - Fan ansehen kann, ohne Mittelohrentzündung zu kriegen =)


----------



## Deathstyle (11. August 2008)

RaR Übertragung, die ist warscheinlich nicht sonderlich Top aber durchaus schaubar?
GameOne ist auch witzig btw 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DeeeRoy (11. August 2008)

So ein mist  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ....
War bis jetzt zu faul, MTV in meinem Fernsehr richtig einzustellen.

Na ja, hab ich wenigstens ein Grund, meine Kanäle aufzuräumen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Terrorsatan (11. August 2008)

Kacke stimmt ja ... hab auch kein MTV  xD

aber das is doch eh wurst.... 1 tag später is das vid bestimmt schon hochgeladen und man kanns sich überall ankucken


----------



## Zorn Gottes (11. August 2008)

Ich schaus mir auf MTV an. Geh doch zu einem Freund , der es auch hat. Vielleicht sagen sie ja noch irgendwas tolles dazu. BTW Game One ist geil!


----------



## dawii (11. August 2008)

ja am ende sagen die warhammer kommt 2010 oder wirds nicht für die eu geben lol 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gramarye (11. August 2008)

@dawii: halt ich für unwahrscheinlich..die wollen nur noch mehr WERBUNG!!!


----------



## Sorzzara (11. August 2008)

Ich finds fies dass sie uns im Endeffekt bis jetzt nur nen 2 Sekundentrailer vor die Nase setzen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Also ab nach MTV!


----------



## DeeeRoy (11. August 2008)

Sorzzara schrieb:


> Ich finds fies dass sie uns im Endeffekt bis jetzt nur nen 2 Sekundentrailer vor die Nase setzen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



*g* ich hab mir das ding, glaub ich, mind. 20 mal angesehen...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kranak90 (11. August 2008)

Nicht mehr lange dann können wir die restlichen 4:58 min. sehen^^


----------



## Valinar (11. August 2008)

Terrorsatan schrieb:


> Es wird doch eh nur die EU-Fassung geben .... Also was wollt ihr dann mit der UK fassung  da habt ihr nurn anderes Handbuch
> 
> 
> Vote for stilistische Leerzeichen.... wieso hasst buffed mich?



Blöd ist nur wenn der USK die EU-Fassung immernoch zu brutal ist dann wird das auch geschnitten.
Deutschland ist nähmlich eines der wenigen länder die das Europäische Einstufungssystem "PEGI" nicht eingeführt wurde.
Deswegen kaufen nicht wenige solche spiele zb.in Großbritannien.


----------



## Weyalin (11. August 2008)

Valinar schrieb:


> Blöd ist nur wenn der USK die EU-Fassung immernoch zu brutal ist dann wird das auch geschnitten.
> Deutschland ist nähmlich eines der wenigen länder die das Europäische Einstufungssystem "PEGI" nicht eingeführt wurde.
> Deswegen kaufen nicht wenige solche spiele zb.in Großbritannien.



Das stimmt. Dieses Jahr war auch ein Bericht in der GameStar wo wieder über eine Verschärfung der USK und der "Verstaatlichung" der USK im Bundestag diskutiert wurde....Mir bereitet das alles irgendwie Bauchschmerzen. Irgendwann wird es in Deutschland soweit sein das es nur noch Jump'n'Runs gibt. Und dann heulen sie wieder, der Staat nimmt kein Geld ein...Naja

@back-to-topic:
Mich würds auch mal interresieren ob das eine extra Sendung wird...Wir werden sehen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rayon (11. August 2008)

WAR wird 3 USK Einstufungen erhalten:


USK 12: Orc Choppa, Black Guard, hammerer und KotBS sind raus.
USK 16: Enthält die oben genannten Klasse, aber die Hauptstädte nicht
USK 18: Enthält alles.

Wurde alles seriös bestätigt.


















... nicht. :>


----------



## HGVermillion (12. August 2008)

Aber schön wäre es irgendwie ^^

Aber die Klassen und die Hauptstädte werden noch kommen, keine sorge.


----------



## Bluescreen07 (15. August 2008)

*WAR auf MTV*
Premiere des neuen Cinematic Trailers von WAR als Teaser im Fernsehen

MTV lässt in Europa von Freitag bis Montag kleine Teaser des neuen Cinematic Trailers von WAR laufen und wird am Dienstag einen großen Teil des über sechs Minuten langen Films der Öffentlichkeit vorstellen. Schaltet am Dienstag MTV C ein, damit ihr einen exklusiven ersten Blick auf den neuen Trailer werfen könnt, der am Mittwoch auf der Games Convention offiziell vorgestellt wird.

Die Teaser werden ab dem 15. August zu den unten aufgeführten Zeiten veröffentlicht und während des Tages mehrmals wiederholt. 


Freitag, 15.08.: 8:40, 10:41, 13:20, 15:10, 16:10, 17:30, 21:30 und 23:30 Uhr
Samstag, 16.08.: 13:30, 14:50, 18:10, 19:10 und 22:30 Uhr
Sonntag, 17.08.: 12:10, 13:10, 15.10, 17:30, 20:10 und 23:10 Uhr
Montag, 18.08.: 13:50, 17:10, 18:50, 19:50 und 22:30 Uhr
Dienstag, 19.08.: 14:30, 16:30, 18:30, 19:30 und 22:50 Uhr

Quelle: war-europe.com


----------



## Kranak90 (15. August 2008)

Hab grad den heutigen Teaser gesehen und der sah schon sehr vielversprechend aus.


----------



## Magador (15. August 2008)

Der Trailer ist aber zimmlich kurz  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  und ich glaube am ende stand was vom 19th august... kann mich aber auch getäuscht haben naja um 13:20 kommt er ja nochmal  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



EDIT: Ok, steht ja auch da das nur eine kurzes stück gezeigt wird. Erst am Mittwoch wird der 6:09min Trialer gezeigt.


----------



## Kranak90 (15. August 2008)

Magador schrieb:


> Der Trailer ist aber zimmlich kurz
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Am 19. August soll glaubich ein großteil des Trailers auf MTV ausgestrahlt werden und zwar um 17:00. Denke mal es werden so 5 Min des ganzen Trailers ausgestrahlt und der Rest wird für die GC aufgehoben.


----------



## Manic2320 (15. August 2008)

hmm, bei mir auf MTV kam leider kein Trailer, empfange wohl den falschen MTV da gibt es ja auch schon zig verschiedene. 

gibts vielleicht schon einen youtube link oder der gleichen wo man sich das Schniptzel vom Trailer anschaun kann?


----------



## LoC_Ruin (15. August 2008)

Also ich hab die 2 sekunden gesehen, schaut zwar geil aus, aber die 2 sekunden sinds ned wert sich vorn PC zu hocken


----------



## Stancer (15. August 2008)

Der Trailer soll ja auch nur ein kleines Häppchen sein, was Hunger auf mehr macht. Und das hat er m.M. nach voll und ganz erreich :

Wer WAR kennt will nun MEHR sehen.

Wer WAR nicht kennt, dessen Interesse dürfte zumindest geweckt sein ("Was war das?")


----------



## LoC_Ruin (15. August 2008)

Also ich will definitiv mehr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dawii (15. August 2008)

MTV lässt in Europa von Freitag bis Montag kleine Teaser des neuen Cinematic Trailers von WAR laufen und wird am Dienstag einen großen Teil des über sechs Minuten langen Films der Öffentlichkeit vorstellen. Schaltet am Dienstag MTV C ein, damit ihr einen exklusiven ersten Blick auf den neuen Trailer werfen könnt, der am Mittwoch auf der Games Convention offiziell vorgestellt wird.

Die Teaser werden ab dem 15. August zu den unten aufgeführten Zeiten veröffentlicht und während des Tages mehrmals wiederholt. 

Freitag, 15.08.: 8:40, 10:41, 13:20, 15:10, 16:10, 17:30, 21:30 und 23:30 Uhr
Samstag, 16.08.: 13:30, 14:50, 18:10, 19:10 und 22:30 Uhr
Sonntag, 17.08.: 12:10, 13:10, 15.10, 17:30, 20:10 und 23:10 Uhr
Montag, 18.08.: 13:50, 17:10, 18:50, 19:50 und 22:30 Uhr
Dienstag, 19.08.: 14:30, 16:30, 18:30, 19:30 und 22:50 Uhr


----------



## Manic2320 (15. August 2008)

kann es sein das auf MTV Austria die Trailer nicht laufen?
um 13.20 lief keine Werbung sonderen nur AAA.


----------



## Zorn Gottes (15. August 2008)

ja mist!
Bei mir tanzen auf MTV nur 50Cent Klone herum. Nix mit nem Trailer, auch kein kleiner Teil :-(

Ist MTV C ein besonderer MTV Sender?? Oder heißt das nur sowas wie MTV Channel. Oder haben sie sich mit dem C vertippt? Wo konnten die, die den Trailer sehen konnten ihn denn sehen? Welcher MTV Sender war es genau? Bei dem normalen, den man halt neben VIVA empfängt war jedenfalls der 13:20 Uhr Trailer nicht zu sehen :-(


----------



## Zenek (15. August 2008)

Wie lang war der 3-4 Sek. ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Kann man net soviel dazu sagen.


----------



## dawii (15. August 2008)

hab den trailer eben auf MTV Germany gesehen da steht 13:20 aber der wurde um 13:38 gezeigt was für MTV normal ist die nehmen das mit den sendezeiten nicht so ernst also einfach ertwas warten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dawii (15. August 2008)

@ zorn gottes den trailer haben die nach dem scheiß mit 50cent gezeigt geduld ist eine tugend die sehr viele leute nicht haben hahahahahahh ^^


----------



## kos24 (15. August 2008)

Hallo,

Wie konntest du Ihn sehen? Ich habe Kabel und konnte auf MTV nix sehen. Läuft nur Exposed und seit 13.20 Uhr kam keine Werbung.


----------



## dawii (15. August 2008)

die haben am anfang Exposed gezeigt so 30sek dann gabs ne werdung und die haben chosen magus und so gezeigt ^^


----------



## dawii (15. August 2008)

habs ja eben oben gesagt wenn die schreiben 13:20 heißt das für MTV nicht 13:20 das auch für MTV normal hab den um 13:38 gesehen einfach warten ^^


----------



## kos24 (15. August 2008)

Dann werde ich später mal genauer auf den Kasten starren. Danke euch


----------



## Kranak90 (16. August 2008)

Scheiß MTV wollte um 13:30 uhr den heutiggen teaser sehen, hab bis 13:30 gewartet und nix kam -.-
Dann guck ich heute Abend nochmal.


----------



## Kranak90 (16. August 2008)

um 14:50 Uhr kam wieder kein Teaser, hab mir MTV bis vor ne Minute angetan. Was ist da bloß los?


----------



## dawii (16. August 2008)

ich hab das sicher 100 ma geschrieben aber lesen kann glaube ich keiner MTV ist kein sender wie Pro7 oder so wo um 14:30 zb sofort eine neue sendung gezeigt wird bei MTV ist das aber nicht so wenn da steht 14:30 heißt das das der ab 14:30 gezeigt wird das kann 14:33 sein oder sonst wann ich habe den trailer auch erst um 14:38 gesehen also einfach 10 bis 20 min warten MTV germany.


----------



## Kranak90 (16. August 2008)

dawii schrieb:


> ich hab das sicher 100 ma geschrieben aber lesen kann glaube ich keiner MTV ist kein sender wie Pro7 oder so wo um 14:30 zb sofort eine neue sendung gezeigt wird bei MTV ist das aber nicht so wenn da steht 14:30 heißt das das der ab 14:30 gezeigt wird das kann 14:33 sein oder sonst wann ich habe den trailer auch erst um 14:38 gesehen also einfach 10 bis 20 min warten MTV germany.



Aber es kann doch nicht sein das er nichtmal nach 40min läuft und ich meine auch MTV Germany. Hab schließlich keine Lust bis 18:00 Uhr zu warten, damit die den Teaser von 14:50 Uhr zeigen und danach den um 18:10. Gestern um 10:41 Uhr kam er pünktlich und heute kommt er wie es aussieht gar nicht. Beim ersten heute habe ich 20 Minuten erfolglos gewartet und beim zweiten 40 Minuten. Mal sehen ob ich die Teaser die schon gezeigt wurden irgendwo im Netz finde.


----------



## dawii (16. August 2008)

hab auch ma gesucht aber nichts gefunden naja die trailer sind eh crap und bis Diesntag kann ich noch warten aber das ja eben nur ein trailer mehr auch nicht ^^


----------



## Ascían (16. August 2008)

dawii schrieb:


> hab auch ma gesucht aber nichts gefunden naja die trailer sind eh crap und bis Diesntag kann ich noch warten aber das ja eben nur ein trailer mehr auch nicht ^^



Sieht einfach nur geil aus..., besser als der erste Trailer!


----------



## dawii (16. August 2008)

kann mir einer sagen wie der kerl am anfang vom trailer heißt das doch der König, Gott oder so vom Chaos der ist ja auch in der hauptstadt


----------



## Kranak90 (16. August 2008)

Ich glaub heute laufen gar keine Teaser obwohl sie es eigentlich tun sollten. Habe seit 18:10 MTV an und die ganze Zeit kommt in der Werbung kein WAR. Hat jemand von euch heute schon einen Teaser gesehen?Ich meine nur auf MTV und nirgendwo anders 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dawii (16. August 2008)

die von GOA haben gesagt nur auf MTV ^^


----------



## Kranak90 (16. August 2008)

dawii schrieb:


> die von GOA haben gesagt nur auf MTV ^^



Ich meinte damit das man ihn heute nur auf MTV gesehen hat und nicht auf Youtube z.B. . Nich das einer sagt:
Ja ich habe heute einen teaser gesehen.....aber auf Youtube!!! Hähä verarscht.
Weißt du jetzt was ich meine?^^


----------



## dawii (17. August 2008)

hab gestern und heute auch keinen trailer mehr gesehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kranak90 (17. August 2008)

dawii schrieb:


> kann mir einer sagen wie der kerl am anfang vom trailer heißt das doch der König, Gott oder so vom Chaos der ist ja auch in der hauptstadt



Er heißt Tchar&#8217;zanek und ist ein Champion des Chaos.

[attachment=4347:tcharzanek.jpg]

Ich weiß allerdings nicht ob es auch Tchar&#8217;zanek ist, der am Anfang des Teasers zu sehen ist. Dafür müsste ich wohl den ganzen Trailer sehen.

Edit: doch er ist es. Ohne zweifel. hab mir eben den anfang des teasers nochmal genau angeschaut. Alleine schon am Stab sollte man erkennen das es Tchar&#8217;zanek ist. Seltsam das ich das nicht früher bemerkt habe^^


----------



## dawii (17. August 2008)

kenn den auch nur wegen der beta ^^


----------



## Hocke (17. August 2008)

Kranak90 schrieb:


> Der Trailer wird bestimmt toll! Wär bestimmt auch toll wenn es einen ganzen Film von Warhammer geben würde im Stil vom jetztigen Cinematic Trailer. Halt so animiert. Aber davon kann man wohl nur träumen.



Davon träumte man schon unter WoW´lern, dass es einen animierten Film zum Spiel gäbe.


----------



## Hocke (17. August 2008)

Evereve schrieb:


> Wobei Filme nicht immer so berauschend sind wie das game selber.
> Ich hab früher zB sehr gern Final Fantasy auf der PS gezockt und mich sehr gefreut als der Film raus kam. Von dem allerdings war ich dann sehr enttäuscht weil er nicht wirklich das darstellte, was FF jahrelang ausgemacht hat.



Es gibt aber einen Film zu FFVII in dem Cloud und Konsorten mitmachen.
Sogar Sephirot. Dieser Film ist recht gut.


----------



## Hocke (17. August 2008)

Bei mir W.A.R. es das Gleiche.
Kein Trailer zu sehen. Habe extra zu 2 vorgesehenen Sendeterminen MTV geguckt und von den Werbeblöcken her kam das hin, nur ohne WAR
sehen zu können. Habe den ganzen Werbeblock gesehen, aber NÜSCHT.

Musste ihn dann auf youtube anschauen...


----------



## sTereoType (18. August 2008)

Hocke schrieb:


> Bei mir W.A.R. es das Gleiche.
> Kein Trailer zu sehen. Habe extra zu 2 vorgesehenen Sendeterminen MTV geguckt und von den Werbeblöcken her kam das hin, nur ohne WAR
> sehen zu können. Habe den ganzen Werbeblock gesehen, aber NÜSCHT.
> 
> Musste ihn dann auf youtube anschauen...



da gibt ein blick auf die newsspate der offi. seite 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


http://www.war-europe.com/#/news/?id_news=de81&lang=de
da stehen die sendezeiten des trailers


----------



## Ineluki-OA (18. August 2008)

Sollte man meinen aber was da steht stimmt auch nicht immer.


----------



## Sanitäter (18. August 2008)

Sach ma Hocke... sammels Forumbeiträge ??

Oder warum Postest jede Antwort in einem seperatem Fensters ?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nethraniel (18. August 2008)

> da stehen die sendezeiten des trailers



Der Trailer für 23.10 Uhr gestern abend kam jedoch erst gegen 23.38 Uhr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mitzy (18. August 2008)

Ich hoffe einfach mal, es ist nicht off Topic und gehört zum Thema...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wVXsXyc3IeY
(sorry, ist ein Französischer und kurzer)

... Den Link hat mir eben ein Arbeitskollege zugeschoben. Meintet Ihr den Trailer? Sorry, ich war eine Woche krank mit ´ner richtig schönen *zensiert aus Angst Euer Essen kommt hoch*

Was mir beim Trailer auffällt:
Da steht doch der 19. August, nicht? Und... das wäre morgen. Ein Kollege und ich unterhalten uns nun hitzig darüber, ob das Spiel vorverlegt wurde oder ob das ein fake ist- oder sonst was...

MfG
Gesunder Mitzy


----------



## Nethraniel (18. August 2008)

Das ist ein Teaser für den neuen 6 Minuten Trailer, der im Rahmen der GC am 19.8. veröffentlicht werden soll.

Das Datum bezieht sich also nicht auf die Veröffentlichung des Hauptspiels.


----------



## Hocke (18. August 2008)

> Sach ma Hocke... sammels Forumbeiträge ??
> 
> Oder warum Postest jede Antwort in einem seperatem Fensters ?



Ne, ich antworte nur direkt auf einen Beitrag. Oder meinst Du ich lese mir erst alle durch, weiss dann noch wem ich was schreiben wollte und antworte dann in einem Beitrag kompakt?

Aber wenn ich Dich mit meiner Art und Weise zu antworten persönlich angreife und Dir Deinen Tag versaue, weil ich Dich aufs Blut reize, dann tut es mir natürlich sehr leid und ich gelobe Besserung!


----------



## DeeeRoy (18. August 2008)

Hocke schrieb:


> Ne, ich antworte nur direkt auf einen Beitrag. Oder meinst Du ich lese mir erst alle durch, weiss dann noch wem ich was schreiben wollte und antworte dann in einem Beitrag kompakt?



Er hat nur die "Edit" Funktion in erwägung gezogen, mit der man nachträglich seinen eigenen Post erweitern kann, ohne hintereinander zu posten. 

Dann Müllt das Forum irgendwann ganz zu...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit: nicht persöhnlich nehmen.... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dawii (18. August 2008)

die hexenkriegerin sieht ma richtig  sweeeeeeeeeeeeeeeet aus kp ob ich die wegen style spielen werde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bluescreen07 (18. August 2008)

*MTV zeigt mehr*
Erlebt mehr vom neuem Cinematic Trailer

Nachdem die ersten Schnipsel des neuen Trailers von WAR euren Appetit wecken sollten, könnt ihr in den nächsten Tagen einen deutlich längeren Auschnitt des Trailers sehen! Drei vollen Minuten geballter Waaagh! könnt ihr zu folgenden Zeiten erleben:

Dienstag, 19. August 2008 um 16:20:00
Mittwoch, 20. August 2008 um 19:55:00
Donnerstag, 21. Aug 2008 um 12:41:00
Donnerstag, 21. Aug 2008 um 17:20:00
Freitag, 22. August 2008 um 19:40:00
Samstag, 23. August 2008 um 02:40:00
Samstag, 23. August 2008 um 14:40:00
Samstag, 23. August 2008 um 21:20:00
Sonntag, 24. August 2008 um 18:40:00

Quelle: www.war-europe.com


----------



## ElWimmero (18. August 2008)

dawii schrieb:


> die hexenkriegerin sieht ma richtig  sweeeeeeeeeeeeeeeet aus kp ob ich die wegen style spielen werde
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Wenn du die "hexenkriegerin" aus dem neuen Warhammer Online Cinematic Trailer Schnippsel meinst muss ich dich leider entäuschen^^

Dat is ne Dunkelelfzauberin.

Hier auch ma n kleines Vergleichsbild http://mythicmktg.fileburst.com/media/imag...Elf_trailer.jpg


----------



## Kranak90 (18. August 2008)

Bluescreen07 schrieb:


> *MTV zeigt mehr*
> Erlebt mehr vom neuem Cinematic Trailer
> 
> Nachdem die ersten Schnipsel des neuen Trailers von WAR euren Appetit wecken sollten, könnt ihr in den nächsten Tagen einen deutlich längeren Auschnitt des Trailers sehen! Drei vollen Minuten geballter Waaagh! könnt ihr zu folgenden Zeiten erleben:
> ...



Hmm seltsam...wird am morgen dder Ganze Trailer um 17:00 Uhr ausgestrahlt oder nicht? Diese Meldung macht mich stutzig.


----------



## JimJam (18. August 2008)

Ich werde mir den auf jeden Fall anschauen (mein bester Freund erinnert mich jeden Tag daran. Der totale WHO Nerd  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) und gut zu wissen, dass er auf der GC nochmal gezeigt wird. Kommt auch bestimmt gut, auf so einer großen Leinwand. 
MfG JimJam


----------



## Kranak90 (18. August 2008)

Bluescreen07 schrieb:


> *MTV zeigt mehr*
> Erlebt mehr vom neuem Cinematic Trailer
> 
> Nachdem die ersten Schnipsel des neuen Trailers von WAR euren Appetit wecken sollten, könnt ihr in den nächsten Tagen einen deutlich längeren Auschnitt des Trailers sehen! Drei vollen Minuten geballter Waaagh! könnt ihr zu folgenden Zeiten erleben:
> ...



Hmm seltsam...wird am morgen der Ganze Trailer um 17:00 Uhr ausgestrahlt oder nicht? Diese Meldung macht mich stutzig.


----------



## Hocke (18. August 2008)

Ich werde wohl warten müssen, bis der online zu sehen ist.
Kann über DVBT kein MTV empfangen und wieder wie am Wochenende woanders den Fernseher zu belagern hab ich nicht drauf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Hoffe das onlinestellen dauert nicht arg so lange...


----------



## Cwn (19. August 2008)

http://www.vimeo.com/1556063


----------



## Gramarye (19. August 2008)

sieht verdammt geil aus...auch wenn es französisch is^^


----------



## ExInferis (19. August 2008)

In der Tat sehr geil. Dann nur noch auf die HD-Version zum Download warten. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Havamal (19. August 2008)

Schwede Hammer Video!Vor allem die Schattenkriegerin besorgst dem Marauder wirklich gut!


----------



## Sorzzara (19. August 2008)

OMFG! Die Szene mit der Schattenkriegerin und der Sorceress...einfach nur Zucker 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (19. August 2008)

Wohoo echt geiler Trailer *gg*
Ich hätte mich zwar mehr über einen Zickenkampf gefreut aber die Szene mit den beiden ist echt geil ^^


----------



## Havamal (19. August 2008)

Sie Sorceress hab ich schon mal in einer Bar gesehen,aber leider hab ich sie nicht angesprochen zuviel Konkurrenz an dem Abend 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pih (19. August 2008)

Mann, da läuft's mir lauwarm die Beinschen runna. Aber wo ist der Sigmarpriester, der ja, laut Sterntaler, noch leben soll. :-D


----------



## Hocke (19. August 2008)

Oh man, wie geil ist das denn bitte?
Blizzard macht ja schon verdammt fette Cinematics, aber hier ist ja die Hölle los!!!
Was für ein Schock, dass das Cinematic plötzlich vorbei ist. Sofort treten Entzugserscheinungen auf.
Einfach nur porno!
Respekt!!!


----------



## HGVermillion (19. August 2008)

Pih schrieb:


> Mann, da läuft's mir lauwarm die Beinschen runna. Aber wo ist der Sigmarpriester, der ja, laut Sterntaler, noch leben soll. :-D



Das ist nur die 3m version des Trailers, als der Herrscher des Wandels sich durch das Tor quetscht ist erst die Hälfte vom Video vorbei, und Sigmarpriester sind wie die Kavallarie, kommen fast immer zuspät, und selbst dann stehlen sie einem noch die Show ^^

Aber die 2 Elfinen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

, zu schade das sie den Schwarzen Gardisten noch nicht implementiert haben, in dem Video einem bei der Arbeit zuschauen würde sicher der Hammer werden.

Hoffentlich bekommen wir auch schnell genug das 6 Min Video von der GC.


----------



## Kranak90 (19. August 2008)

Und heute kommen die 3 Minuten nochmal auf deutsch auf MTV  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Jetzt freu ich mich umso mehr auf den ganzen Trailer!


----------



## Sorzzara (19. August 2008)

Sei mir nicht böse Vermillion, aber die Sorceress ist eindeutig fotogener als jeder schwarze Gardist *g*

Hey, Baby komm her, lass mich dich durchbuffen...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Patso (19. August 2008)

kann ich das ding am ende auch als pet haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ne mal ernsthaft is echt cool gemacht ich würd gern mal wissen wielang die dadran gearbeitet haben


----------



## Sorzzara (19. August 2008)

Falls du den Squiq meinst der den Gobo frisst...ja, der ist tatsächlich implementiert...der Skill nennt sich Squiqpanzer, du beschwörst ihn, er "frisst" dich, und der Gobo steuert den Squiq von inner heraus, quasi eine Meleeform für den Squiggatreiba 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und nein, das meine ich nicht scherzhaft oder ironisch, der Skill ist tatsächlich implementiert!

Wenn du übrigens mehr über den Arbeitsprozess an solchen Movies finden willst...auf der W.A.R Seite ist ein ellenlanger Artikel dazu, wie sie den ersten Conematic produziert haben...ist sehr interessant zu lesen und man sieht auf den Screens dort auch einige Details...wusstet ihr dass der Chosen im ursprünglichen Trailer einen stark mutierten Arm hat? ^^


----------



## Khorns Dude (19. August 2008)

Hammer Trailer  die 2 Elfen sehn echt gut aus


----------



## Sorzzara (19. August 2008)

Und da heisst es immer, AoC zielt mit seiner Werbestrategie auf männliche Fantasien ab =)


----------



## Nerimos (19. August 2008)

Cwn schrieb:


> http://www.vimeo.com/1556063




WOW! (und damit mein ich net die Konkurenz von WAR  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )

Einfach nur geil!


----------



## Kranak90 (19. August 2008)

Patso schrieb:


> kann ich das ding am ende auch als pet haben
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Nein das geht leider nicht^^ Das darf nur Tschar als pet haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Patso (19. August 2008)

@Sorzzara:

ich mein nicht das teil mit dem goblin ( aber trozdem danke für die info das wollt ich demnächst nen betatester fragen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) da ganz am schluss kommt doch so n riesen teil hinter dem "mutantenkerl" ( sieht nach nem chaosstadtboss aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) das idng wär n nettes pet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



hatt sich grad erledigt trozdem danke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



( ich finds unfair warum bekommen immer nur die anderen coole pets doofer npc / mob ) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ach ja die "infoseite" kann ich mir net anschauen des ding zickt irgentwie rum...


----------



## Ulyssis (19. August 2008)

Ich weiß jetzt nicht, wer das richtige sagt...

www.war-europe.de

sagt 

Dienstag, 19. August 2008 um 16:20:00

Newsletter 33 sagt nach 17:00

Naja, ich werd dann um 16:20 schonmal schauen

Grüße,


----------



## Sorzzara (19. August 2008)

Aso das teil...nun erst mal heisst der "Mutantenkerl" Tchar´Zanek und ist der Fraktionsführer der Zerstörung, und das riesen Teil ist ein Grosser Dämon des Tzeench...eine Art hochintelligenter, 13 Meter hoher Riesenvogel, der sich durch Betonwände beissen kann, und verdammt viel von Magie versteht *g*

Insofern, nein, ich fürchte den kann man leider nicht als Pet haben...das könnte, eventuell, ein wenig overpowered sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (19. August 2008)

Irgendwann dazwischen halt *gg*


----------



## Patso (19. August 2008)

aber das "Riesensquig" is auch schonmal n anfang 

jetzt steht auch fest welche klasse ich als ersts teste...

kommt der "Grosse Dämon des Tzeench...eine Art hochintelligenter, 13 Meter hoher Riesenvogel, der sich durch Betonwände beissen kann, und verdammt viel von Magie versteht" auch ingame vor ? ( beim mutantenkerl als "add" ? ) wen ja....  wird der kerl bestimmt nicht leicht...


----------



## Cwn (19. August 2008)

Sorzzara schrieb:


> riesen Teil ist ein Grosser Dämon des Tzeench...eine Art hochintelligenter, 13 Meter hoher Riesenvogel, der sich durch Betonwände beissen kann, und verdammt viel von Magie versteht



Mit anderen Worten: Herrscher des Wandels. Gibts natürlich auch schon längst als eine Miniatur. Ein Besuch bei Games Workshop kann da nicht schaden.

http://de.games-workshop.com/storefront/store.de


----------



## Sorzzara (19. August 2008)

Stimmt, Herrscher des Wandels heisst er....hmm, ob ein solcher im Tchar´Zanek Kampf vorkommt...keine Ahnung, abwarten, ausprobieren, und hoffen dass, wenn es so weit ist, nicht DU die arme Sau bist, die als erste Aggro hat *g*

Wenn einer dabei ist, und der nur annähernd so böse ist, wie seine Vorlage im TT dann prost Mahlzeit...ich wünsche den Order - leuten schon jetzt mal viel Spass 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Patso (19. August 2008)

und ich wünsch mir nen zuschauermodus...

aber Herrscher des Wandels is ja der "chaosgott" selbst nicht der dämon oder ? ( kann man falsch verstehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )

(ach ja und ich stell mich wieder mal zu dumm an das model zu finden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


----------



## ExInferis (19. August 2008)

Bei dem Trailer hätte ich schon Lust auf einen ganzen Film in diesem Stil. Puhhhh.....

Und hier das Modell: hier


----------



## Sorzzara (19. August 2008)

Will auch einen Film...am besten mit einer Menge Elfenzicken...ich wette die Sorceress kann auch einzelne Rüstungsteile zu Staub zerfallen lassen...ok, ich hör schon wieder auf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ja, ist ein wenig verwirrend, aber der grosse Dämon heisst wirklich Herrscher des Wandels...eine Bezeichnung die auch für Tzeench selbst verwendet wird...insofern aber nciht unlogisch, da die grossen Dämonen ja eigentlich nicht mehr sind, als die Gestaltgewordenen, und mit den Emotionen der Sterblichen genährten Gedanken der Götter...gewissermaßen Inkarnationen derselben.


----------



## Patso (19. August 2008)

danke für den link zum modell ( das ding is ja hammer und wie schön die das bemalt haben .. ich verzweifel ja schon an meinen bloodbowlorks  bin halt bischen talentfrei)

naja das mit dem film... cool wärs ja schon aber dafür würden "die leute" wieder ewig brauchen... und :

elfen haben doofe ohren! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

und was machen die "charaktere" ( im film) wen nicht gekämpft wird ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sorzzara (19. August 2008)

Patso schrieb:


> und was machen die "charaktere" ( im film) wen nicht gekämpft wird ?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Diese Info ist von der USK nicht freigegeben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Patso (19. August 2008)

nene so hab ich das nicht gemeint...

ich mein ehr so storytechnisch weil meistens scheints in warhammer ja um nur eins zu gehen... kämpf kämpfen und nochmal kämpfen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Harkon Met'zel (19. August 2008)

Patso schrieb:


> und was machen die "charaktere" ( im film) wen nicht gekämpft wird ?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Eine sehr gute frage!!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Darüber wie man den Weltfrieden herstellen kann bestimmt nicht.
Obwohl es eine sehr schöne Vorstellung ist, einen Schwarzork zu belauschen, wenn er sich endlich Frieden für den Bluthornberg wünscht und dabei eine kleine Träne hervordrückt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Patso (19. August 2008)

vvieleicht überlegen sie sich ja auch wie sie den co2 ausstoß senken können ... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lorghi (19. August 2008)

Harkon schrieb:


> Obwohl es eine sehr schöne Vorstellung ist, einen Schwarzork zu belauschen, wenn er sich endlich Frieden für den Bluthornberg wünscht und dabei eine kleine Träne hervordrückt



Och wie putzig ist das denn 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 made my day, die Vorstellung


----------



## Navius (19. August 2008)

hi, 
also ich hab jetzt schon nen paar mal auf dem ganz normalen MTV sender den man über kabelfernsehn empfängt versucht einen Teaser zu sehn, hab auch gewartet, mehr als ne stunde und da kam nix.
kann es sein das es nur auf nem bestimmten mtv sender läuft?
wenn ja, gibt es da einen online tacker dazu? wenn ja wo? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



lg und danke schonmal
navius


----------



## blizor (19. August 2008)

So weit ich weiß kommt der trailer doch heute erst um 16,20 oder 17,00.


----------



## Patso (19. August 2008)

du kannst aber schon nen teil davon online anschauen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ( http://www.vimeo.com/1556063 ich denk das war der 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


----------



## Navius (19. August 2008)

Kann mir denn niemand weiterhelfen?


----------



## Kranak90 (19. August 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KHs0JA11RaI

Das ist der Teaser der seit Freitag auf MTV rumgeistert, aber auch an einigen tagen nicht gelaufen ist.

Hoffe du meinst den.


----------



## Lorghi (19. August 2008)

Navius schrieb:


> Kann mir denn niemand weiterhelfen?



läuft auch auf dem stinknormalen MTV 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 hab zumindest gestern beim duchzappen den Teaser dort gesehen (eine verdammte qual ist das, sich den MTV Werbe Scheiss anzutun, nur um den Trailer zu sehen...ich sag nur "Verarsche deine Freunde per Sms..." usw.)


----------



## HGVermillion (19. August 2008)

MTV ist was den Trailer angeht etwas unzuverlässig gewesen, warscheinlich senden sie ihn deshalb nicht weil er ihnen nicht ins konzept passt, zu einigen Zeiten wo sie ihn hätten senden sollen gabs da überhaupt nichts zu sehen.


----------



## Auylio (19. August 2008)

Kommt der auf MTV Germany oder auf MTV 2 oder wo?


----------



## Kranak90 (19. August 2008)

Auylio schrieb:


> Kommt der auf MTV Germany oder auf MTV 2 oder wo?



MTV Germany


----------



## Luvadea (19. August 2008)

noch ne gute Stunde  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kranak90 (19. August 2008)

Nö 18 Minuten


----------



## Mermegil (19. August 2008)

WOOOOOOHHHHOOOOOOOOOO was für ein goiler CLIP, absolutes Gänsehautfeeling 

DER HAMMER!!!!


----------



## Ineluki-OA (19. August 2008)

Jo der war nice 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sqi (19. August 2008)

Ich dachte das wär nen anderer trailer als der auf vimeo in französich =(

aber trotzdem geil

WHAAAAGGH


----------



## Bluescreen07 (19. August 2008)

10 Minuten früher gesendet, in englisch und einer Sendung mit Unterschichtenmusik - klasse Leistung!


----------



## Kranak90 (19. August 2008)

Ok ist schon gelaufen. 16:11 Uhr fing er an. Hatte echt Glück das ich den Fernseher 1 Minute vorher angemacht hab. Der Trailer ist fast der selbe wie der Französische, nur mit englischer Sprachausgabe. Ich find den im Fernsehen aber nicht so toll. Aufm PC Monitor kommt der besser rüber. Womöglich weil man dichter dran sitzt. Ist mir auch schon bei einigen Filmen aufgefallen.

Edit: Da war einer ein paar Sekunden schneller^^


----------



## Aeonflu-X (19. August 2008)

wer hat den das mit 17 uhr gelabbert na toll verpasst -.- Fernsehr ist was anderes als Pc.O.o


----------



## Sqi (19. August 2008)

Es wurde erst von GOA gesagt 17oo deswegen ,aber auf der offiziellen stand 16:20


----------



## Fright (19. August 2008)

Sqi schrieb:


> Es wurde erst von GOA gesagt 17oo deswegen ,aber auf der offiziellen stand 16:20



...ja, und nicht 16:11. Mal wieder spitzen Sender. Als ob ich mir den mist da drumherum anschauen will.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (19. August 2008)

War klar das, das nichts wird *gg* EMTEVAU eben ^^ Aber ich schau ihn mir lieber bald in HD Qualität und ganz an :-> Empfange sowieso nicht den Mistsender


----------



## Held² (19. August 2008)

omg drecks mtv  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
jetzt hab ich den trailer net gesehen


----------



## Havamal (19. August 2008)

Es ist grad mal 10:35 bei mythic!


----------



## Luvadea (19. August 2008)

hmmm ich dachte der sollte heute um 17 Uhr in kompletter länge gezeigt werden...
oder hab ich da was falsch verstanden ?


----------



## evilcore (19. August 2008)

Hab ich mir auch so gedacht Luvadea 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Hab ihn jetzt wohl verpasst *cry*


----------



## Drakenx (19. August 2008)

Luvadea schrieb:


> hmmm ich dachte der sollte heute um 17 Uhr in kompletter länge gezeigt werden...
> oder hab ich da was falsch verstanden ?




nö, erst nach der Premiere auf der GC in Leipzig.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Held² (19. August 2008)

kann ich mir jetzt irgendwo das video nachschaun oder muss ich jetzt warten bis mtv das wieder den trailer zeigt -.-


----------



## Zorn Gottes (19. August 2008)

Die Aussagen wurden mehrmals verändert. Stand nicht schon im Newsletter, er solle um 17 Uhr heute kommen. Naja, vor kurzen wurden die Zeiten nochmal vollkommen verändert. Ich hab zum Glück MTV schon seit 16 Uhr laufen gehabt. Echt bissi enttäuschend, dass sie ihn nicht auf deutsch gezeigt haben. Wahrscheinlich hat sich dafür nur MTV hergegeben, die machen ja vieles noch auf englisch. Morgen kommt er ja wieder. Ich freu mich jetzt schon auf die 6 Minuten Fassung zum downloaden.


----------



## Urando (19. August 2008)

Wann istn die komplette 6 minütige version von dem neuen trailer downloadbar bzw irgendwo anschaubar?


----------



## Ineluki-OA (19. August 2008)

Nach der GC oder während.


----------



## Held² (19. August 2008)

Ich glaube ich hab das video gefunden (bin mir net sicher ob es das richtige ist  habs ja selber net gesehen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )
http://wo.gamona.de/


----------



## Sorzzara (19. August 2008)

Leider nein...das ist dasselbe 3minütige Vimeo - Vodeo welches heute schon den ganzen Tag durchs Forum geistert =)

Auf eine Online - Version des 6 Minuten - Trailers müssen wir wohl noch warten.


----------



## Terrorsatan (19. August 2008)

Ihh Franzosen -.-

aber toller Trailer ^^


----------



## Urando (19. August 2008)

bei 2:05, scheint so als ob es eine zauberin ist, oder?


----------



## Klos1 (19. August 2008)

Nettes Video Was glaubt ihr, wie lange wir noch warten müssen, bis auch die Ingame-Grafik der Spiele ähnlich aussieht? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sorzzara (19. August 2008)

Schon noch ne Weile würd ich sagen =)


----------



## shuya01 (19. August 2008)

Nach dem ich dieses Video gesehen hab, wird ein squig herder einer meiner Chars 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sorzzara (19. August 2008)

Ich ziehe meinen Magustwink zurück...Dem Zeloten bleib ich als Mainchar treu, aber es wird definitiv eine Witch Bitch Sorceress controlled by Sorzzara geben =)


----------



## Urando (19. August 2008)

Sorry wenn ich erneut die frage stell vltl wurd die ja ueberlesen xD

bei 2:05 kann das vllt ne zauberin sein?


----------



## evilcore (19. August 2008)

Omfg ^^
Nur weil sie Ti**en hat und Zaubern kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Urando (19. August 2008)

Dann hast du wohl was falsches verstanden..

Dunkelelfin und mit zaubern, klar kann ich mir schon durchaus vorstellen, aber vielleicht gibs da draußen auch einen der sich da recht sicher ist, und nicht mit solchen kindischen aufschluessen auftischt..


----------



## JimJam (19. August 2008)

Omg, nein! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 *auf die Uhr guck*
Verpasst na klasse..*Vote for Online Version*
JimJam


----------



## evilcore (19. August 2008)

Wer hat gesagt, das ich mit dir rede das ging an Sorzzara 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Was postest du auch dazwischen wenn ich was am schrieben bin, schäm dich! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Urando (19. August 2008)

Dann sorry @evilcore

kam mir so vor als ob es auf meine frage bezogen war^^


----------



## evilcore (19. August 2008)

Urando schrieb:


> Dann sorry @evilcore
> 
> kam mir so vor als ob es auf meine frage bezogen war^^



Nein auf deine Frage ist das hier bezogen^^:
JA!, es ist eine Dunkelelfen Zauberin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dawii (19. August 2008)

normal das MTV das mit den sendezeiten nicht so richtig kann `?


----------



## dawii (19. August 2008)

trailer werden oft ma +20 bis -20 min gesendet oder ist das nicht das richtige MTV welches guckt ihr ?


----------



## Anonemuss (19. August 2008)

kam grad wieder son geilmacher ^^


----------



## evilcore (19. August 2008)

Finds ziemlich beschi**en von MTV ,das sie sich nicht an Termine halten können. Wenn man das schon sendet, dann richtig!


----------



## dawii (19. August 2008)

MTV ist auch drecks sender zeigen nur sachen aus USA als ob die heute nicht genug scheiße zeigen würden


----------



## Lothirac (19. August 2008)

Schade das keiner den Trailer aufnehmen kann und hier reinstellt.
Hab leider nur DVBT und kein MTV in meiner Empfangsregion.

Vielleicht erbarmt sich ja einer mit DVB-S...

Grüße

Alex


----------



## dawii (19. August 2008)

http://www.vimeo.com/1556063

 das aber nicht alles oder willst alles sehen weil gibt nur den zur zeit


----------



## dawii (19. August 2008)

http://rapidshare.com/files/138508394/WAR_...nahme.divx.html


der trailer geht nach der geschichte http://www.war-europe.com/#/legendslore/?p...rt1&lang=de


----------



## duffz (19. August 2008)

dawii schrieb:


> http://rapidshare.com/files/138508394/WAR_...nahme.divx.html



Danke dawii!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lothirac (19. August 2008)

Habt Dank Dawii!


----------



## Mazuko (19. August 2008)

Dankeschöööön.

Ich weiss zwar nicht genau was das ist, aber ich lads einfach mal^^




PS: Ah, ich les grad den Dateinamen^^


----------



## Held² (19. August 2008)

das ist nur die kurze version die ich schon voher gepostet hab die original dauert 6min


----------



## Mazuko (19. August 2008)

Klar, aber wenigstens ist die auf Englisch^^


----------



## Anonemuss (19. August 2008)

wie der akm immer noch nicht im tv?


----------



## Tic0 (20. August 2008)

Gibts da nun was neues? Hab irgendwie nix gefunden was mal über 3min geht o_O


----------



## Kranak90 (20. August 2008)

Tic0 schrieb:


> Gibts da nun was neues? Hab irgendwie nix gefunden was mal über 3min geht o_O



Der ganze Trailer wird zuerst auf der GC enthüllt.


----------



## Tic0 (20. August 2008)

Steht da nicht irgendwas davon, das der Trailer zusätzlich auf der GC nochmals gezeigt wird.
Zumindest nachdem was ich dem Post des TE entnehmen kann. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kranak90 (20. August 2008)

Das wurde schon wieder geändert. Im Fernsehen läuft nur die 3 Minuten Fassung. Auf der GC läuft dann der ganze 6 Minuten Trailer, den man sich dann irgendwann danach auf der WAR Seite runterladen kann.


----------



## Ascían (20. August 2008)

Hab grade mal bei WarhammerAlliance.com vorbeigeschaut, und was findet man dort verlinkt? Den wohl besten Gameplay-Trailer überhaupt! Gänsehaut Inc.

Unbedingt anschauen:

Gameplay-Trailer


----------



## Urando (20. August 2008)

Wird heute der Trailer erweitert? also bis 4. minute oder so?


----------



## Hocke (20. August 2008)

Zukka!!!! Oh man, da läuft einem das Wasser im Mund zusammen und zum Anderen versteh ich die Flamer nicht, die sagen, dass es nich tgut aussieht das Spiel. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Kann ich nicht gerade behaupten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kranak90 (20. August 2008)

Urando schrieb:


> Wird heute der Trailer erweitert? also bis 4. minute oder so?



Der ganze Trailer ist schon hier bei den Buffed News. einfach mal reingucken, lohnt sich auf jeden fall. Der Trailer hat auch deutsche Sprachausgabe.


----------



## Moagim (20. August 2008)

Ascían schrieb:


> Hab grade mal bei WarhammerAlliance.com vorbeigeschaut, und was findet man dort verlinkt? Den wohl besten Gameplay-Trailer überhaupt! Gänsehaut Inc.
> 
> Unbedingt anschauen:
> 
> Gameplay-Trailer




Bei 1:10 kämpft ein Sonnenritter in der Chaos Stadt Oo.


----------



## Lari (20. August 2008)

Tatsächlich Oo
Und da sie in der unvermeidlichen Stadt kämpfen, kann das Video auch noch net so alt sein.
Komisch ist es auf jeden Fall 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Gerüchteküche fängt an zu brodeln ^^


----------



## Urando (20. August 2008)

> ZITAT(Urando @ 20.08.2008, 14:10) *
> Wird heute der Trailer erweitert? also bis 4. minute oder so?
> 
> 
> Der ganze Trailer ist schon hier bei den Buffed News. einfach mal reingucken, lohnt sich auf jeden fall. Der Trailer hat auch deutsche Sprachausgabe.




Dachte es exestiert eine 6 minütige version vom trailer, nicht diese 3-4 minuetige


----------



## Urando (20. August 2008)

Kann man auch irgendwo den trailer downloaden? Würde mir den gerne auch auf dem PC anschauen bzw ihn auf meinen mp4 player packen.


----------



## Mazuko (20. August 2008)

Ich dachte auch, der Trailer geht um die 6 Minuten, aber irgendwie redet hier jeder über den 4 Minuten langen, der angeblich komplett sein soll. Hab ich was falsch verstanden?


----------



## DarkRyuZ7 (20. August 2008)

Kann mir jemand eine etwas "peinliche" frage beantworten ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



In dem Trailer, kurz vorm Ende die Kontrahentin der Hochelfe.... Also die Dunkelelfe die um sich herum alle versteinern liess... 

Is das ne Hexenkriegerin oder ne Zauberin ? :/  ^^

Schätze ja eher Letzteres da keine Dolche zu sehen sind sondern ein Stab.....^^


----------



## Ineluki-OA (20. August 2008)

Zauberin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DarkRyuZ7 (20. August 2008)

Vielen Dank 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Dunkelelfen, ich komme...


----------



## Moagim (20. August 2008)

Der Witz an der Situation ist, jeder der beiden kann die andere als Veräterin beschimpfen und hat damit recht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Schattenkrieger waren eigentlich Malekith Gefolgsleute, die ihm aber nicht weiter folgen wollte als er er den Bruderkrieg begann--->Verat am eigenen Adelshaus.
Die DE haben (grob gesagt) ihr Volk veraten als sie dem machthungrigen Hexenkönig folgten.

Sind aber im eigentlichen Sinne beides Verräter 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Weil Schattenkrieger aber ursprünglich zu der "Gruppe" gehörten die man zu Malekiths Gefolgsleuten zählte (vor der Trennung) hassen sich die beiden Damen ganz besonders 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




PS:
Das genau dort, wo die Schattenkriegerin auf dem Dach stand ein Ork "einschlägt"....LOL
*Verdammt.....zu spät.....abrutsch...sterb*


----------



## Mazuko (20. August 2008)

Moagim schrieb:


> PS:
> Das genau dort, wo die Schattenkriegerin auf dem Dach stand ein Ork "einschlägt"....LOL
> *Verdammt.....zu spät.....abrutsch...sterb*



Hab mich erstmal weggeschmissen, als ich das gesehn hab! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Ich stell meine Frage nochmal:
Ich habe gelesen, dass der Trailer ganze 6 Minuten lang sein soll. Kommt da noch was, oder war das ein Irrtum?


----------



## ExInferis (20. August 2008)

Mazuko schrieb:


> Hab mich erstmal weggeschmissen, als ich das gesehn hab!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Für mich sieht er recht komplett aus und der Dämon am Ende passt eben zu einem Ende als Trailer um die Leute anzuheizen.
Kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass da noch was kommt.


----------



## Kranak90 (20. August 2008)

DarkRyuZ7 schrieb:


> In dem Trailer, kurz vorm Ende die Kontrahentin der Hochelfe.... Also die Dunkelelfe die um sich herum alle versteinern liess...



Ich muss dich leider etwas verbessern: Sie hat die Gegner eingefroren aber nicht zu Stein werden lassen. Ich wüsste auch nicht warum Steine Dampfen sollten^^
Und der Feuerzauberer hat die Hochelfe vom Eis befreit und zwar mit....Feuer!. Steine kann man wohl nicht mit Feuer wegschmelzen, Eis schon 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Blackstorm666 (20. August 2008)

Mazuko schrieb:


> Hab mich erstmal weggeschmissen, als ich das gesehn hab!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Also entweder kommt noch was oda du hast flasche quellen.


----------



## Kranak90 (20. August 2008)

Also ich hab auch gelesen das der ganze Trailer 6 Minuten gehen soll. Da fehlen dann noch knapp 1,5 Minuten. Hoffe da kommt noch was.


----------



## Blackstorm666 (20. August 2008)

Kranak90 schrieb:


> Also ich hab auch gelesen das der ganze Trailer 6 Minuten gehen soll. Da fehlen dann noch knapp 1,5 Minuten. Hoffe da kommt noch was.



Kannst du mir den Link geben ?


----------



## Wray (20. August 2008)

der trailer sieht mehr nach diablo aus


----------



## Harkon Met'zel (20. August 2008)

Blackstorm666 schrieb:


> Kannst du mir den Link geben ?


 www.war-europe.de

MTV lässt in Europa von Freitag bis Montag kleine Teaser des neuen Cinematic Trailers von WAR laufen und wird am Dienstag einen großen Teil des über sechs Minuten langen Films der Öffentlichkeit vorstellen. Schaltet am Dienstag MTV C ein, damit ihr einen exklusiven ersten Blick auf den neuen Trailer werfen könnt, der am Mittwoch auf der Games Convention offiziell vorgestellt wird.

Die Teaser werden ab dem 15. August zu den unten aufgeführten Zeiten veröffentlicht und während des Tages mehrmals wiederholt. 


ich hoffe, ich konnte dem "Schwarzsturm des Teufels" zu Diensten sein^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Blackstorm666 (20. August 2008)

Harkon schrieb:


> www.war-europe.de
> 
> MTV lässt in Europa von Freitag bis Montag kleine Teaser des neuen Cinematic Trailers von WAR laufen und wird am Dienstag einen großen Teil des über sechs Minuten langen Films der Öffentlichkeit vorstellen. Schaltet am Dienstag MTV C ein, damit ihr einen exklusiven ersten Blick auf den neuen Trailer werfen könnt, der am Mittwoch auf der Games Convention offiziell vorgestellt wird.
> 
> ...



Ich kenn den Trailer aber ich wolte die quelle wissen woher man weis das der trailer 6 min dauert.


----------



## Kranak90 (20. August 2008)

Blackstorm666 schrieb:


> Kannst du mir den Link geben ?



Hier mal die Info die ich von www.war-europe.com habe:

MTV lässt in Europa von Freitag bis Montag kleine Teaser des neuen Cinematic Trailers von WAR laufen und wird am Dienstag einen großen Teil des *über sechs Minuten langen Films* der Öffentlichkeit vorstellen. Schaltet am Dienstag MTV C ein, damit ihr einen exklusiven ersten Blick auf den neuen Trailer werfen könnt, der am Mittwoch auf der Games Convention offiziell vorgestellt wird.

Edit: Auf der Startseite von WAR Europe (in dem animierten Newsfenster) steht:

Enthüllung des neuen Trailer in voller Länge!

Der Trailer dort ist aber genauso lang wie der, den wir bis jetzt kennen. Also weniger als 5 Minuten. Es wird dann wohl definitiv *NICHT* noch eine erweiterte Version des Trailer geben.

Edit 2: Für die Info, das der Trailer 6 Minuten gehen soll, einfach auf www.war-europe.com auf Neueste Nachrichten gehen und dann WAR auf MTV auswählen.


----------



## Harkon Met'zel (20. August 2008)

Blackstorm666 schrieb:


> Ich kenn den Trailer aber ich wolte die quelle wissen woher man weis das der trailer 6 min dauert.



lies meinen Post!!! ich wollte Dir jetzt nicht den Trailer verlinken, sondern mitteilen, dass die Info von der offiziellen Webpräsenz kam (www.war-europe.de)
auch hab ich für lesefaule die Stelle markiert(größere Buchstaben) an der zu entnehmen ist, dass der Trailer sogar über 6 Minuten lang ist.

Woher die Website die Info hat kann ich nur vermuten - direkt vom Entwickler denk ich!!! 

[/sarkasmus]


----------



## Blackstorm666 (20. August 2008)

Kranak90 schrieb:


> Hier mal die Info die ich von www.war-europe.com habe:
> 
> MTV lässt in Europa von Freitag bis Montag kleine Teaser des neuen Cinematic Trailers von WAR laufen und wird am Dienstag einen großen Teil des *über sechs Minuten langen Films* der Öffentlichkeit vorstellen. Schaltet am Dienstag MTV C ein, damit ihr einen exklusiven ersten Blick auf den neuen Trailer werfen könnt, der am Mittwoch auf der Games Convention offiziell vorgestellt wird.
> 
> ...




Ok das ist eindeutig da kommen noch mehr bewegte Bilder Warhammer cool !


----------



## Kranak90 (21. August 2008)

Das glaube ich nicht. Der Trailer wurde ja schon hochgeladen und das heißt dann wohl auch das er fertig ist. Wieso sollten sie den trailer denn hochladen wenn Morgen noch ein längerer zu sehen wäre? Außerdem steht da ja auch das der Trailer in voller länge zu sehen ist. Und das ist eben der Trailer der fast 5 Minuten geht.


----------



## Blackstorm666 (21. August 2008)

Kranak90 schrieb:


> Das glaube ich nicht. Der Trailer wurde ja schon hochgeladen und das heißt dann wohl auch das er fertig ist. Wieso sollten sie den trailer denn hochladen wenn Morgen noch ein längerer zu sehen wäre? Außerdem steht da ja auch das der Trailer in voller länge zu sehen ist. Und das ist eben der Trailer der fast 5 Minuten geht.



naja der erste Trailer war auch nicht von anfang an vollständig.


----------



## Kranak90 (21. August 2008)

Blackstorm666 schrieb:


> naja der erste Trailer war auch nicht von anfang an vollständig.



Wenn da in voller länge steht, wird der Trailer auch in voller länge sein.


----------

